# What other plants are beneficial to beans?



## discully (Jan 28, 2013)

I will be planting heirloom bush green beans and wax beans. What other plants are beneficial to plant nearby? Just like when I plant marigolds near my tomatoes. This will be my first try at beans. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

nasturtiums are a good one for almost any other type of veggie to be used as a companion plant. peas do better with carrots in the same bed. beets do well with onions.


----------



## discully (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Stephanie! Nasturtiums it will be.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

you can also eat nasturtiums the flowers/leaves or seeds they have a peppery taste to them, think you could save the seeds and grind them up like pepper.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I plant marigolds everywhere in my gardens..actually now they are coming up on their own! LOL Cucumbers are good with beans, also.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

totally forgot about the 3 sisters, you plant corn squash and green beans together in the same hill. the green beans grow up the corn stalk and help support it the squash provides shade for the roots of the corn and beans and slows evaporation of moisture from the soil. together they are stronger and healthier.


----------



## merry123 (Oct 21, 2013)

that's a very nice post i like your thread so i hope you will batter then it more and more...


----------

